# Góc sức khỏe



## vungoc190 (29/4/22)

*Bệnh giãn tĩnh mạch thừng tinh ở nam giới* có chữa ở nhà được không?
Chồng mình dạo gần đây có biểu hiện khó chịu ở cậu nhỏ. Bìu có hiện tượng chảy xệ, căng tức, sờ có những búi gì cứ nổi lên ở bìu mà rất khó chịu. Tuy nhiên, anh lại không thấy đau hay nóng rát gì cả. Chỉ thấy càng ngày cảm giác căng tức càng tăng khiến anh không có nhu cầu gần gũi với vợ. Mình có lên mạng để tìm thì thấy triệu chứng giống giãn tĩnh mạch thừng tinh. Tiện thể tìm luôn cách tự chữa thì thấy có bài viết về việc chữa bệnh này tại gia: Tự chữa giãn tĩnh mạch thừng tinh có được không? 
Mọi người có thể cho mình xin kinh nghiệm và lời khuyên không ạ. Biết là đi khám sẽ tốt hơn nhưng vợ chồng mình đang F0 không đi viện được, mà mình thì lo để lâu lại nặng thì chúng mình không sinh con được mất.


----------

